# ausrichtung von script



## das_element (31. Juli 2004)

hi leude,
ich hab mir mal ein script gsaugt und eingefügt.
alles  wunderbur nur die ausrichtung nicht richtig
ich poste mal hier das script:
<I>
< BODY onLoad="clock()" >




< span id="pendule" style="position:absolute;right:20;top:20;" >< /span >

< SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" >

< !-- Begin
function clock() {
if (!document.layers && !document.all) return;
var digital = new Date();
var hours = digital.getHours();
var minutes = digital.getMinutes();
var seconds = digital.getSeconds();
var amOrPm = "Uhr";
//if (hours > 11) amOrPm = "Uhr";
//if (hours > 12) hours = hours - 12;
if (hours == 0) hours = 12;
if (minutes <= 9) minutes = "0" + minutes;
if (seconds <= 9) seconds = "0" + seconds;
dispTime = hours + ":" + minutes + " " + amOrPm;
if (document.layers) {
document.layers.pendule.document.write(dispTime);
document.layers.pendule.document.close();
}
else
if (document.all)
pendule.innerHTML = dispTime;
setTimeout("clock()", 1000);
}
//  End -- >
< /script >
</I>

Der Text wird dadurch automatisch ausgerichtet kann ich das aber nicht einfach irgednwie in ne tabellle einfügen 

mfg
re:action

ps:musste die klammern mit leerzeichen versehen da sie ansontsten nicht angezeigt werden (html an)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. August 2004)

Falsches Forum ?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

Javascript Forum


----------

